# لقطات فيديو تبين اهمية السلامة في بيئة العمل



## يا الغالي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*محاضرة حول أهمية السلامة في بيئة السلامة * 



​ *  تحميل المحاضرة
*​ 
*مجموعة من مقاطع الفيديو بعضها مضحكة وبعضها شنيعة وتبين اهمية الالتزام بالسلامة في بيئة العمل. وتم مناقشة هذه اللقطات في المحاضرة*

*- حوادث واصابات في بيئة العمل 1*
*-  حوادث واصابات في بيئة العمل 2 *
*-  الندم على عدم الالتزام بالسلامة *
*-  مقطع ألماني: يوضح أهمية السلامة في مستودع *
*- إصابة في المطعم *
* - استخدام الرافعة *
*- سقوط الرافعة 2 *
*- الأرضية الرطبة *

*ملاحظة: بعض هذه المقاطع تحتوي على موسيقي لذلك ترجو من الإخوة أغلق الصوت عند مشاهدتها.*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور
بس لو كان افيديو على غير اليوتيوب


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الك يااخى


----------



## علاء السلمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمودالحسيني (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المسلمى (4 مارس 2011)

شكر لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن ح (7 مارس 2011)

*شكر لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد كســاب (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer safety (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخى على الموضوع


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا يالغالي
بارك الله بك


----------

